# 8 week peak deadlift program



## silvereyes87 (Aug 11, 2018)

Title says it all. I need one. Currently my deadlift max is 520. Wanna get it higher by mid October. 
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 11, 2018)

Ed Coan has a 10 week Deadlift Peaking program

https://www.lift.net/workout-routines/ed-coan-deadlift-routine/


----------



## silvereyes87 (Aug 11, 2018)

BrotherJ said:


> Ed Coan has a 10 week Deadlift Peaking program
> 
> https://www.lift.net/workout-routines/ed-coan-deadlift-routine/



Awesome man. Gonna check it out.  Thanks alot bro


----------

